# Pearly's 40 gal tank- covered top



## Pearly (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Guys, I'm making this thread for the new members, ones who like myself before, search for ways to keep their hatchlings warm and humid. Hopefully my pictures will give people some alternatives. My phone memory including pictures will need to be purged soon and I thought before I do that, I'd record of fruitful sleeples nights of a brand new owner of baby tortoise for the newcomers out there who still struggle with keeping their baby torts warm, humid or both.

started with pretty barren 40 gal tank, covered with the framed reptile terrarium screen with hinges in the middle so that 1/2 of the top can be lifted for easy access all the time. I liked the idea of that screen, it's large gauge, designed for the heat and UV light domes to sit on it which solved one of my many dilemmas ("how to secure the lights? It's ELECTRICITY! And will get HOT!") It worked fairly well on warm day but with room temps fluctuating I was constantly trying to fix/adjust things. Ended up with 7 different temp/humidity gages for closer monitioring and still it was way too dependent of air conditions of the room where the tank was. It became clear to me that even this 40 gal enclosure would need to be covered and I started searching for the ways to replicate Tom's closed chambers, only with Pearly's lack of "handy/crafty talents" as well as "poor man's budget". Fyi aluminum foil did not work!

I hated trying to cover around the lamps. It may work better for people who have side entry to their terraria. Mine is from the top and has to be moved all the time. I needed something fixed to both sides of the screen top. The foil was a pain in my butt to deal with it every time I needed to open the 1/2 top to get to the babies. After many trips to Home Depot and Lowes I finally found what seemed to be safe enough to use around heat and electricity! Reflectix in construcion/insulation section

, just cut it to shape of the screen top 1/2's and secure edges with this tape (also found in the insulation area of Home Depot)

. Then cut openings for the light domes



I switch between the 2 round lights day/night. One is CHE the other is daylight

my gun thermometer reading from the inside of hide on warm side. Temp of the substrate is consistent 79F humidity in low 80's. I no longer have to worry about a/c being on etc...

I'm having to change plants all the time now. The babies are bigger and getting more distructive. This set up has worked as full time enclosure for 2 RF hatchlings for about a year. At this point the babies are spending more time outside and this summer will be moving to their outdoor pen during a day only. Will keep this terrarium for their nightime dwelling until they outgrow it and ready for their outdoor heated house. I hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh my gosh! They're beautiful! 
I just wish I could do that but I am not very good at decorating and spud eats the moss


----------



## Tort1419 (Apr 2, 2016)

I understand your problem with the plants, but I only use a few. Great looking enclosure though


----------



## NDevon (Apr 2, 2016)

I vote for this to be a pinned topic! I too worried I got it wrong and changed things several times to get it right, with lots of tips from Pearly and seeing how her enclosures worked. It's hard being new to tortoise keeping with all the advice out there.


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 2, 2016)

What miss is that in your second enclosure pic? I would really love to do something like that in spuds enclosure. Also, have you ever had any problems with torts eating the moss?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 2, 2016)

NDevon said:


> I vote for this to be a pinned topic! I too worried I got it wrong and changed things several times to get it right, with lots of tips from Pearly and seeing how her enclosures worked. It's hard being new to tortoise keeping with all the advice out there.


Hahaha! thank you, but this is not about recognition and notoriety for me. I've just spent so much time searching for the stuff that WORKS, that it would make me feel good, like all that time was not wasted if helping others, saving them time and money


----------



## Pearly (Apr 2, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> What miss is that in your second enclosure pic? I would really love to do something like that in spuds enclosure. Also, have you ever had any problems with torts eating the moss?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


Babies don't eat it. I use mainly sheet moss to cover flat surfaces and Frog Moss to create little soft hills in the terrarium babies love uneven surfaces and climbing. And ask any questions you have! This is why I decided to make this tread, to help the newbies who still struggle like I did last year


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2016)

l like it. 

I also used a 40 gallon (for baby leopards) and covered the screen with cut out light holes. But your material looks much nicer 

Are you still using analog hydrometers or did you switch to digital?

Do you find that the humidifier tube is still needed even though it's covered?


----------



## Pearly (Apr 2, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> l like it.
> 
> I also used a 40 gallon (for baby leopards) and covered the screen with cut out light holes. But your material looks much nicer
> 
> ...


Thanks! The analog ones were my original pre-forum purchase and I just never took them off. Once on TFO I got digital therm-hygro with probes and 2 digital freestanding ones, plus the "gun" so I have pretty good idea what things are like inside. The humidifier is great. We run it for just few minutes at feeding time. The babies love it. At least I think they do, bcs they stick their heads towards the vapor outlet when it runs as in getting an inhalation treatment


----------



## Pearly (Apr 4, 2016)

hi guys, just wanted to show you few changes I did this w/e. Since my babies are becoming little bulldozers and destroy all my pretty plants, I decided to try more natural greenery: weeds from my garden!

the violet and moss are the only things that would now upset me (tiny bit!) if destroyed the only problem with this I anticipate is dragging bugs from the garden into my house... Till now it's been very well controlled... Will see, I'll keep record of it for those of you guys who are interested


----------



## NDevon (Apr 5, 2016)

Looking really good Pearly! Maybe pin up a list of rules - 

If you make a mess you tidy it
Don't drag your food through your water


----------



## Pearly (Apr 5, 2016)

NDevon said:


> Looking really good Pearly! Maybe pin up a list of rules -
> 
> If you make a mess you tidy it
> Don't drag your food through your water


Yeah right??!!!! Those babies are turning into little bulldozers! I had to take out all the pretty plants! Shellie started just climbing in the middle and "nesting" in them totally destroying pretty foliage not to mention water dish... Ayyyy!!! When they were smaller and less bold (sleeping/hiding more) once a day water change was plenty, and now..... Gotta check them all the time. Outside they'll have few water sources. The terrarium floor space is too small for more than one bowl


----------



## NDevon (Apr 5, 2016)

They just don't care do they! I put their food in, for reasons I don't understand I spend ages making it look nice (as if they care!) and they just go and sit in it then drag it round the vivarium. No manners, I'm sure they do it to annoy me!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 6, 2016)

NDevon said:


> They just don't care do they! I put their food in, for reasons I don't understand I spend ages making it look nice (as if they care!) and they just go and sit in it then drag it round the vivarium. No manners, I'm sure they do it to annoy me!


Hahah! Yeap! They definitely need remedial Savoir Vivre education


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 30, 2016)

Do you mind if I use a pic for the tortoise forum Instagram? Your enclosures are so beautiful.

Also, do you know if frog miss is safe for hermanns? If so, do you think I should get more sphagnum moss if frog moss. Thank you!!!


----------



## Amron (Apr 30, 2016)

Pearly said:


> View attachment 169416
> View attachment 169417
> View attachment 169418
> View attachment 169419
> ...


What a fabulous set up, it's stunning. It's lovely reading your posts. Thank you


----------



## kathyth (Apr 30, 2016)

I think your set up is extremely efficient and darn beautiful! Guaranteed to help many people, new and old. It's just great!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 30, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Do you mind if I use a pic for the tortoise forum Instagram? Your enclosures are so beautiful.
> 
> Also, do you know if frog miss is safe for hermanns? If so, do you think I should get more sphagnum moss if frog moss. Thank you!!!


Sweetie, I'll be honored if you use any of my images. Go aheadthis a very sweet compliment. Any type of natural moss should be ok for any tort as it grows in nature, is harvested and dried up without being altered in any way. The only reason some keepers hesitate about it at times is torts ingesting it. Mine have never showed any interest in eating moss whatsoever. 
I like frog/mood/sheet moss because it comes in solid size chunks and There is no mess. My sphagnum is still in sealed bag untracked. I think I may try it at some point just inside the hides.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 30, 2016)

Amron said:


> What a fabulous set up, it's stunning. It's lovely reading your posts. Thank you


Thank you


----------



## Pearly (Apr 30, 2016)

kathyth said:


> I think your set up is extremely efficient and darn beautiful! Guaranteed to help many people, new and old. It's just great!


Thank you! Yes it was intended to help people who struggle with keeping tens/humidity at desired levels. Was also hoping to save some folks some time/work and money on trying things that end up not working out that great. It took me lots of thinking about it and MANY trips to pet stores, garden centers, hardware and construction supply stores before I nailed it down. I'd love for all that "blood & sweat" to be of service to some members. Again, thank you for the kudos. Much appreciated


----------



## MrsShellington (May 2, 2016)

Wow your enclosure is absolutely beautiful! I was also considering using a 40gal for my redfoot. Are you using coco coir? If so have you had any problems with mold?


----------



## Pearly (May 3, 2016)

MrsShellington said:


> Wow your enclosure is absolutely beautiful! I was also considering using a 40gal for my redfoot. Are you using coco coir? If so have you had any problems with mold?


Thank you. No, no mold. The substrate is a mix of coir and soil with layer of charcoal and Reptibark on the bottom, live plants, earthworms, tiny centipedes and pillbugs. The walking surface is covered with moss


----------



## Piña (May 19, 2016)

Going to drop by Home Depot when I get out of work for reflectix. Thanks Pearly


----------



## Pearly (May 19, 2016)

Piña said:


> Going to drop by Home Depot when I get out of work for reflectix. Thanks Pearly


You're welcome. Glad you could get something out of my posts


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 6, 2016)

Sorry to post on here again, I was just wondering how you keep your moss moist... I soak it a couple of times a week and by the end of the day it is bone dry again


----------



## Carol S (Jul 6, 2016)

Beautiful enclosure. You are very creative. I love how you solved the problem by using Reflectix. I have a 40 gallon breeder tank with a nice stand. I have been debating about selling it on Craigslist. I want to get some Leopard tortoises in the future so now I think I will save the tank and stand and use your ideas to create a closed chamber for the baby Leopards. Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 7, 2017)

Spud's mum said:


> Sorry to post on here again, I was just wondering how you keep your moss moist... I soak it a couple of times a week and by the end of the day it is bone dry again


Sorry @Spud's mum! Somehow This old thread got lost in the masses of others and I didn't answer your question. When the moss is new I spray it 1-2 x day with very fine mist but once it gets trampled it doesn't need that anymore


----------



## Pearly (Apr 7, 2017)

Carol S said:


> Beautiful enclosure. You are very creative. I love how you solved the problem by using Reflectix. I have a 40 gallon breeder tank with a nice stand. I have been debating about selling it on Craigslist. I want to get some Leopard tortoises in the future so now I think I will save the tank and stand and use your ideas to create a closed chamber for the baby Leopards. Thanks for sharing your ideas.


Thank you @Carol S and again sorry for my "lateness". Yes, I find the fish tank very easy to work with. I love the idea if terrarium with living critters in it. Mine has just about to outlived it's usefulness. My babies are getting big and only spending night time in there. Sometime before this next winter I will have their outdoor heated house built for them and will probably plunge into keeping them in their garden full time. This tank has been great for 2 years and some. I will always recommend that route of housing tort babies


----------

